# Outbackers.com Hits 6,000!



## PDX_Doug

Please say welcome to our newest member, PW_SD. For that matter, please be sure to welcome all our new members.
We are now at 6,000 and counting!

_*GO OUTBACKERS!*_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood

Congrats Outbackers!!


----------



## ORvagabond

Congratulations to a great web site and to #6000!!!!


----------



## Nathan

Yes, congrats to everyone who makes this the great site that it is!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Awesome...


----------



## HRW n' Raindog

That's a whole lotta' Outbackers! CONGRATS to the owners/bosses of this great place! I know I'm in here daily reading and have learned a LOT already!

Just wanna' say a personal THANK YOU to the powers that be for such a wonderful forum, and for all the hard work you put into keeping it a great place to visit!


----------



## Joe/GA

Wow! I think it has already been said one way or another, but congratulations to all!














This is a great site and I'm thankful to be a part of this!


----------



## gzaleski

Congrats Outbackers!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## Up State NY Camper

Just a quick question. I noticed that the "Member NO.:" count is over 11,000. Obviously some of those members are no longer with us. How do you keep track of that?

BTW, CONGRATS OB'ERS!!!


----------



## go6car

At 81 I feel old, LOL!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

go6car said:


> At 81 I feel old, LOL!


And your post count is through the roof!


----------



## Y-Guy

Funny thing Doug I heard about the hitting of 6,000 members over on RV.net - one of our members asked about pulling an Outback with an Avalanche and the reply was "With over 6000 members...you might ask the same question here:Outbacker's Forum" the Outbackers has a good reputation! Congrats.


----------



## CamperAndy

Up State NY Camper said:


> Just a quick question. I noticed that the "Member NO.:" count is over 11,000. Obviously some of those members are no longer with us. How do you keep track of that?
> 
> BTW, CONGRATS OB'ERS!!!


There was a time when spammers were joining at a rate of 10 to 20 a day and those member numbers got consummed. Not sure what generated the interest by the spammer but we more or less locked them out with some of the changes that have been done over the years. That accounts for much of the difference.


----------



## Ace

CamperAndy said:


> Just a quick question. I noticed that the "Member NO.:" count is over 11,000. Obviously some of those members are no longer with us. How do you keep track of that?
> 
> BTW, CONGRATS OB'ERS!!!


There was a time when spammers were joining at a rate of 10 to 20 a day and those member numbers got consummed. Not sure what generated the interest by the spammer but we more or less locked them out with some of the changes that have been done over the years. That accounts for much of the difference.
[/quote]

I run a few forums myself and was going to ask the same question. Congrats on 6,000 members, that is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## PW_SD

PW_SD here







thanks for the warm welcome. I don't own an Outback yet, looking at a 21(0)RS or a 25(0)RS for my family. Great forum. I look forward to learning a lot more about the Outback line from you guys and gals.

Philip (PW_SD)



PDX_Doug said:


> Please say welcome to our newest member, PW_SD. For that matter, please be sure to welcome all our new members.
> We are now at 6,000 and counting!
> 
> _*GO OUTBACKERS!*_
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## go6car

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> At 81 I feel old, LOL!


And your post count is through the roof!
[/quote]

Hey, what can I say - I'm the silent type, LOL!!!


----------

